# Sterilise Vs Sanitise?



## FazerPete (14/6/07)

I notice lots of people arguing over the benefits of sterilising over sanitising on this forum and I have to admit that it I'm a bit confused. If you look in the dictionary, *they are exactly the same*! Can someone try and explain what they think the difference is?

*sterilize* 

_verb (used with object), _*-lized, -lizing. *1.to destroy microorganisms in or on, usually by bringing to a high temperature with steam, dry heat, or boiling liquid. 2.to destroy the ability of (a person or animal) to reproduce by removing the sex organs or inhibiting their functions. 3.to make (land) barren or unproductive. 4._Informal_. to delete or remove anything comprising or damaging from: _to sterilize a government document before releasing it to the press. _5._Informal_. to isolate or completely protect from unwanted, unauthorized, or unwholesome activities, attitudes, influences, etc.: _You can't sterilize children against violence. _Also, _especially British_, *sterilise.* 

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - _Cite This Source_ 

*sanitize* _verb (used with object), _*-tized, -tizing. *1.to free from dirt, germs, etc., as by cleaning or sterilizing. 2.to make less offensive by eliminating anything unwholesome, objectionable, incriminating, etc.: _to sanitize a document before releasing it to the press. _Also, _especially British_, *sanitise.*


----------



## Rysa (14/6/07)

As far as i could gather to sterlise was to hit with boiling water and to sanitise was to use something such as napisan that washes, to put it a basically as i can.


----------



## Adamt (14/6/07)

Huge difference between sanitising and sterilising.

Sterilising is the killing and removal of ALL micro-organisms, sanitising is the killing/removal of NEARLY all micro-organisms.

Sanitising is plenty for a brew where lots of food and healthy yeast is present.

However when propagating yeast from small quantities like streak plates, whatever, a completely sterile environment is needed, free from all foreign substances.


----------



## kook (14/6/07)

Palmer sums it up very simply:

The definition and objective of sanitization is to reduce bacteria and contaminants to insignificant or manageable levels. The terms clean, sanitize and sterilize are often used interchangeably, but should not be. Items may be clean but not sanitized or vice versa. Here are the definitions:

* Clean - To be free from dirt, stain, or foreign matter.
* Sanitize - To kill/reduce spoiling microorganisms to negligible levels.
* Sterilize - To eliminate all forms of life, especially microorganisms, either by chemical or physical means.

Oxford Concise online sums it up very simply too:

Sanitise (verb) - make hygenic
Sterilise (verb) - make sterile
Sterile (adj) - free from bacteria or other living micro-organisms

Something being sterile and something being hygenic are two completely different things. Your knife out of the dishwasher might by hygenic, but you wouldn't use it in surgery would you?...


----------



## blackbock (14/6/07)

This topic has been done to death before. Use the search!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/6/07)

Adamt said:


> Huge difference between sanitising and sterilising.
> 
> Sterilising is the killing and removal of ALL micro-organisms, sanitising is the killing/removal of NEARLY all micro-organisms.
> 
> ...



Exactly, Ditto, You are on the money, Say no more, end of discussion. :super: 

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/6/07)

blackbock said:


> This topic has been done to death before. Use the search!




Ditto again. Give the man/woman a cigar and lets move on  .


----------



## FazerPete (14/6/07)

blackbock said:


> This topic has been done to death before. Use the search!



Well excuse me for bothering your mighty intellect. <_< 

If it's been done "to death" before then why read it and respond. :blink: 



Thanks for the sensible answers anyway.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/6/07)

Don't worry FazerPete ... I thought it was a fair question.

On the topic of sterilising thought more interesting is to know why you want to sterilise, and or how to do it.

I use it to make use slants, and store unfermented wort at room temps ( to use in starters ).

You can actually get away by doing it in a big pot with a weight on the lid. (You want to try and get the pressure inside up to 15psi so that the temperature is raised to sterilisation temps about 123C I believe).

Not sure if I get it quite up to the proper temps, but it does the job.


----------



## Kingy (14/6/07)

sterilising : one who adds things to his private meaningfully to not being able to get an errection. 
sanitizing : is to make things clean and acceptable and ready to go.


----------



## Darren (14/6/07)

Short and curleys

those who sanitise and simultaneously ferment chilled worts, no probs 8)

those who sanitise and simultaneously ferment "no-chill" worts, no probs 8)

those who sanitise and store "no-chill" worts for weeks/months before ferment, no worries (only if you like sour, infected beer of course 8(.. )

Sterilisation is only important if you want to store. If you are adding yeast as soon as your wort reaches ferment temps, sanitation is all you will need.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Sammus (14/6/07)

I've also heard definitions along the lines of:

Pasteurize: kills NEARLY all micro organisms
Sanitize: kill all microorganisms
Sterlize: kill all microorganisms AND all spores


----------



## Darren (14/6/07)

Sammus said:


> I've also heard definitions along the lines of:
> 
> Pasteurize: kills NEARLY all micro organisms
> Sanitize: kill all microorganisms
> Sterlize: kill all microorganisms AND all spores




Glad you only heard it sammus,

sanitise kills all but those that will infect a sugar source such as wort.

Sterilise kills all those hiding in nooks and crannies

cheers

Darren


----------



## Sammus (14/6/07)

Darren said:


> Glad you only heard it sammus,
> 
> sanitise kills all but those that will infect a sugar source such as wort.
> 
> ...



I like my definition much better, because I heard it from a biochemistry lecturer.


----------

